# Flow NXT-AT with Burton Rulers?



## sysops (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey there.

I have a new pair of 2011 Burton Rulers to go with a 2011 NS SL board. I need to get a set of bindings within the next few weeks and am leaning towards the Flow NXT-ATs. However, I cannot find any shops that carry Flow Bindings in store (South Texas = very few ski/snowboard shops). Does anyone know if the Burton Ruler's work/fit well with the Flow NXT-ATs? 

I am a beginner and will mostly be sticking to groomers. I certainly like the idea of the quick entry bindings especially since a few of my friends are skiers and it will be easier to hang with them that way. Also, since I can only get a trip or two per season we tend to ride open to close for several days straight which makes comfort an issue as well. That being said I am not against going with a different binding if it is better suited for my level and riding style. For example, a binding with canted footbeds seems fairly appealing as well.

I appreciate any advice you may have but would especially like to know if the Burton Rulers fit well with the NXT-AT.

Thanks.


----------



## ardvark666 (Feb 4, 2011)

I have Rulers and did not dig the flows at all. I only rode for a bit on a burton love but I still like plain old strap ins. Burton Cartels are nice for the same price. GNU has rear entry bindings too. But the Rulers fit into the flows fine if thats what you needed to know. I have a size 9 boot. Dunno what size his bindings are.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I have been a Flow user for 6 seasons now. I love them. Mind you, I also have a pair of traditional bindings as well. When it comes to comfort, Flow is really great. The speed of entry is an added bonus. If you have been riding traditional bindings, the Flows will take some getting used to at first since the feel will be very different.

This is why people need to give it some time before they judge the bindings. Not all Flows are good either. Anything below the M9 series is just so-so. The NXT-AT/SE's are awesome bindings. The mini ratchets allow you to adjust the bindings much quicker than previously. The SE version is even better because the two inner straps are tool-less adjustments.

With Flows, you get better edge to edge response than traditional bindings. What they lack compared to traditional bindings is tweakability. With a traditional strap binding that has canted footbeds, you can tweak your presses higher than you can with Flows.

At the end of the day, when I want to do long riding sessions, I ride my Flows. I also prefer my Flows for carving because of the response.

By the way, Flows are made to fit any boot. I have Burton TWC and Hails and they both fit perfectly fine.

Flow NXT-ATSE Snowboard Bindings 2011

Flow NXT-AT Snowboard Bindings 2011


----------



## sysops (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys. I'll take this into consideration.


----------



## mpmoto (Nov 23, 2010)

I am also considering getting Flow NXT-ATSE in attempt to eliminate foot pain. I have boots size 7.5. Does anyone know what binding size should I get.
Thx.


----------



## GorgeDad (Jan 24, 2011)

mpmoto said:


> I am also considering getting Flow NXT-ATSE in attempt to eliminate foot pain. I have boots size 7.5. Does anyone know what binding size should I get.
> Thx.


Per size chart below, you look like a Medium. There is extensive adjustability ... watch the video on Flow's site to adjust. 

BTW, I'm a recent Flow convert ... bought the NXT-FSEs for foot pain and they're so comfortable, its unlikely I'll ever switch back to traditional bindings. 

Flow Binding Size Chart 
NXT Series 
----------Medium---Large-----X Large 
US Men's--(4 - 8)--(7.5-11.5)--(11-15) 
US Women's-(5 - 9)--(8.5+)


----------

